# Starrett 6" combination square or a Bridge City Try Square



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

I know I'm not comparing apples to apples here. But at a premium price point, I can only afford one. Which would you rather have in your shop?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Scott, if you can only have one select the one that affords the greatest flexibility. I would go with the Starrett combo.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I too go for the Starrett. A few years ago I finally bit the bullet and bought one. Should have done it much sooner.

Question, Why the 6" instead of a 12".


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

Thats the direction I am leaning, but those damn Bridge City Try squares are just soo sexy.. and on sale today too! BTW. Just got back from Albuquerque. Brought my 84-year-old mother with me to look at apartments/houses in the area here in NOVA. She's getting up there in years and would prefer she lives closer to us for emergency reasons.



> Scott, if you can only have one select the one that affords the greatest flexibility. I would go with the Starrett combo.
> 
> - AandCstyle


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

I Just got one of the Jonathan Katz Moses Aprons and it has a pocket on the chest that will accommodate a 6" combo/double/try square! Also, I have a cheapo 12" combo square and I never grab that. To be honest, I use my 4" double square the most or my 7" incra square



> I too go for the Starrett. A few years ago I finally bit the bullet and bought one. Should have done it much sooner.
> 
> Question, Why the 6" instead of a 12".
> 
> - LesB


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I'd opt for the Starrett. Made in USA, classic does what its meant to do. I have an old Brown and Sharpe 6" combi and its my go to square unless i absolutely need a 12".


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Incra marking gauge is a dead on square and a 1/64" marking rule. From 3" to 18".









A perfect square and a marking rule.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Combo square first, then as funds are available a really good engineers square is also a great shop help, especially for checking alignments on set ups. For me both are indispensable. However you are just naming 2 pieces of the very many available out there. Once you've hit a metric, let's say guaranteed to be within 0.0003" I'd say it was pretty good for woodworking, where wood will move more than that a year. All you have left is name brand, and they never cut that well all on their own.

Harry Epsteins for quality American made PEC Combo squares, machine squares, rules.

Taylor tools also for PEC, and Kinex machine squares. Thats where I got the 0.0003" reference.

I know the BCTW square is a classy looking piece, but too much crammed into one frame makes it the combo blade of squares. I does several jobs well, but none of them as well as the individual tools.

So whichever blend of squares you want, and add a Lee Valley dovetail marker, and after getting all 3 pieces, go have lunch, a NICE lunch.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I can't compare to a BCT but I have Starrett, B&S, and vintage Lufkin squares that are all quality made and the Starrett are definitely the best of those. They are quality in a way that's hard to describe but the edges are broke just right, not too sharp, not too rounded, everything moves easily, the thumbscrew holds tight and needs just a little tension.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

My answer for most folks would be the Starrett without hesitation. But, since you have a 4" double square, if it's of comparable quality, the 6" combo may be duplicating functionality? However, if your double square is of lesser quality, I would do yourself a favor and get the Starrett. I'm a big fan.

Also (and this comes from a machinist-turned-engineer so take it FWIW) I'm not a fan of Aluminum squares of any kind. Whether they're anodized red or gold or orange and purple, it's still a very soft metal with a very thin and brittle case of a slightly harder layer. And a try-square in particular should be precision ground from hardened steel and should definitely not be adjustable.

The BC square is kinda sexy though I have to admit and I could see it being tempting to drop $60 just to own a BC tool ;-) I do have and LOVE a Bridge City saddle square. And I recently bought their Mini Miter Square when it was $10 on a flash deal. I probably should have just saved that $10. Just setting it against a known good square shows it to be square-ish but since the side is bellied and the steel plate isn't flush, or even parallel, to the side it attaches to, it can't really be trusted. However, it will suffice for what I bought it for which is checking corners during assembly on small boxes.

I agree completely with Rick, Starrett combination squares tick all the boxes from being dead square, to having precise and readable scales to being smooth as silk and having rock-solid locking.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

I have bought from both the old and the new Bridge City Tools, as well as Starrett. I have never felt that buying a Starrett tool was a mistake. Would recommend that.


----------



## fritzer1210 (May 5, 2017)

While agree with Starrett combo first, I'd venture to guess that you will eventually end up with a try square such as the BC one because they are light and less cumbersome to keep in your apron. Truth be told I recently purchased the 5" BC try square and love using it because it's accurate, beautifully made, adjustable if out of square, and doesn't pull on my apron. The self-contained dovetail template also is handy.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Speaking of perfectly Square! The Lufkin is pretty good also


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a Brown and Sharpe die maker's square like that too Andre. I don't use it a ton for woodworking but it's downright invaluable for machining and tool making


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

Scott, not sure if you've settled on a place yet for your mom. But check out Ashby Ponds in Ashburn. My mom recently moved there and she enjoys it. Although, most of the activities have been put on hold for now though.

Other than that, I'd probably go with the Starrett


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a couple of the starrett combos around the shop. I use the blade as much as I use it as a square.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Might I suggest the Starrett 6" combo square . You will never go wrong with a Starrett product. Over the years as dough became available, I bought the 12" combo and then the 6" double square and then the 4" double square. Before that I mostly used an Incra fixed square which is also an excellent product and still gets used today. The one that gets used the most is the Starrett 6" double square. Just my humble opinion based on 35 years of using all sorts and brands of squares.


----------



## CiscoKid (Jul 14, 2010)

Starrett is pretty hard to beat. I had been using an inexpensive square that I bought at Lowe's and it was always coming loose on me. The Starrett, while a bit expensive, feels and behaves like a fine tool that will last my lifetime and then some.


----------



## jbmaine (Nov 8, 2019)

I'd pick an older Starrett every day of the week. Newer ones, not so much. Before retirement I was a career tool and die maker. Last couple of years we had trouble with Starrett quality.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thought I"d add an update My old empire beater square finally got tossed to the trash can, picked up an Igauge that appeared slightly better quality, arrived with nice case and was square(as compared to the Starrett). 
Probably better than needed to mark 2 by 4s.
IMHO the Starrett is and will always be the square to compare all else too! At least at my pay scale LOL!


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

> Combo square first, then as funds are available a really good engineers square is also a great shop help, especially for checking alignments on set ups. For me both are indispensable. However you are just naming 2 pieces of the very many available out there. Once you ve hit a metric, let s say guaranteed to be within 0.0003" I d say it was pretty good for woodworking, where wood will move more than that a year. All you have left is name brand, and they never cut that well all on their own.
> 
> Harry Epsteins for quality American made PEC Combo squares, machine squares, rules.
> 
> ...


I got a PEC 12" combo square off a recommendation from Lumberjocks a few years ago and have not regretted it once.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I got a PEC 12" combo square off a recommendation from Lumberjocks a few years ago and have not regretted it once.
> 
> - sepeck


A classy Starrett is just that, classy, but no more accurate, or useful as a PEC, costing much less. I have both, the PEC is the user.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

? $248.00 on Amazon.ca while the Starrett at Lee Valley is $152.00? Think I paid $60.00 for the iGaging.


----------



## ElectroAdam (Nov 4, 2020)

I personally would recommend the Starett, I use the 6" myself, it is the most durable brand that came across my little garage woodshed, I m a weekend carpenter though, but I enjoyed seeing other pros using the starett too!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Incra marking gauge is a dead on square and a 1/64" marking rule. From 3" to 18".
> 
> - Madmark2


That's not a square, it's a rule. It is an excellent product that I own several of, but it is in no way a replacement for a square.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Thats a statement of their superority, not a label. LOL

As long as you put it on the edge and get a perpendicular line what difference does it make?

I keep my incra handy and use it as a dead on square as well as a 1/64" marking gauge. It's also an ultra precise measuring stick.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Thats a statement of their superority, not a label. LOL
> 
> - Madmark2


Or maybe, it's plural…LMAO… As in, Madmark2 marijuana pipes. It doesn't mean that your pipes rule.

Seriously, it's not a square. Give me a break.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

In what way is it not a square? If I put it against a board and draw a perpendicular then what is the functional difference?

If I draw a line and you draw one on top and they both come out the same are they both not drawn by a "square"?

Don't fret about terminology when the functionality is the same.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Don t fret about terminology when the functionality is the same.
> 
> - Madmark2


I'm pretty sure I know what I'm talking about. But yeah, if you're broke and can only afford one tool, maybe you can make do with it.

Satisfied?


----------



## dbeck (Jun 1, 2017)

The incra rule i have is just that .. a ruler with holes. Any time you loosen the knobs to move it you need to reset it so it will be square there is just to much play in the t track. Then the lead is so thin just touching a low spot on the grain will snap it off and if it doesnt snap the line is soooo light i need glasses to see it. It has layed out in the garage in saw dust for years now. If in illinois swing by.. you can have mine.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry Mark but I gotta agree. I have, and love, an Incra marking rule. But it ain't a square.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I used to be a renegade, I used to fool around
But I couldn't take the punishment, and had to settle down
Now I'm playing it real straight, and yes I cut my hair
You might think I'm crazy, but I don't even care
'Cause I can tell what's going on
It's hip to be square
It's hip to be square


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

I have a BCT square I bought new ~30 years ago, along with a matching sliding T bevel. Both are beautiful and accurate, made of brass and wood (with brass bearing surfaces). The bevel's blade is stainless steel; the knob is brass with rosewood insert. Both are treasured and used often.

The new BCT tools are just too "cold" for me, but that's just aesthetics, not function. The dovetail features in the new BCT squares' blades are nice, but I already have a dovetail square that is more compact, practical and beautiful.

Of the two, I would go with the Starrett.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Sometimes you have to scribe a line with a knife edge scribing pen. An Incra rule won't work. I have a Starrett comb square, but I use it to check for squareness of a Stanley square and make changes when necessary. I use the Starrett for metal working and the Stanley for woodworking.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Sometimes you have to scribe a line with a knife edge scribing pen. An Incra rule won t work. I have a Starrett comb square, but I use it to check for squareness of a Stanley square and make changes when necessary. I use the Starrett for metal working and the Stanley for woodworking.
> 
> - MrRon


Same idea here, I have a Empire one I use for general purpose a Stanley for just scribe work and a Starrett for case work. Use a machinist square to check them against. Would like to have the Incra and take it for a test drive see how that would work for me.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Incra works for scribing a line since you use the edge. You can use a .5 mm pencil, pen, knife, pen knife, crayon or chalk to mark the edge.

The T-bar is easiy to zero as it has a stop extruded right in. Loosen the knobs, adjust until you're snug to the stop and tighten back down. I very seldom change the T-bar position.

Yeah the .5 mm lead is easy to snap - esp. if you go against the grain. But if you draw with the grain this is much less of an issue. Besides clicking a mechanical pencil to feed more lead isn't near as much effort as sharpening a regular pencil.

Get one, you'll like it. Measure, mark and cross scribe with the same tool.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Incra works for scribing a line since you use the edge.
> 
> - Madmark2


¯\(ツ)/¯

Next, you'll be telling us you can't drive pin nails into hardwood 



> Get one, you'll like it.


I have several. I like them. But they are not squares.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

That's it, I am going out to shop tomorrow and making one out of a steel rule and glue up some OSB for the handle. Will sleep on it tonight and decide paint, or maybe stain it.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

OP


> That s it, I am going out to shop tomorrow and making one out of a steel rule and glue up some OSB for the handle. Will sleep on it tonight and decide paint, or maybe stain it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its LJ, you'll have to use Danish Oil.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Its LJ, you'll have to use Danish Oil.
> 
> - SMP


And post as finished project, made of wood, title it *Ultimate Square. *

ROFL


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

My Ultimate square(s)


----------

